# New Events for the Weekly Competition Website for 2019



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2018)

Earlier this year I promised I would consider the possibility of adding new events for the Weekly Competition. I don't want to frivolously add new events, but I do want to give the community the chance to possibly add events if there truly is demand for it.

As a preface, the average weekly participation in our competition this year has been approximately 180. I will use that number as numeric "justification" going forward.

What I've decided to propose is this: On this thread, I will take suggestions for events. Any event that gets at least 9 recommendations (5% of the weekly average of participants) over the next two weeks (ending 2018/12/03) will get its own poll thread.

The poll threads will then be open for 3 weeks, until December 24. The poll will be worded such that an upvote implies that the voter BOTH wants the event added AND intends to compete in it if possible, while a downvote implies that the voter specifically does not want the event added. At that point, any event that receives at least 18 upvotes (10% of the weekly average of participants) AND ALSO has more upvotes than downvotes will be eligible to be added to the competition. However, I will add no more than 2 events this year, so if more than 2 events reach this threshold, only the top 2 will be added. I will close the poll threads after the deadline is reached.

I'm hoping this will allow us a way to legitimately add new events without being overly silly about it. If none make the threshold, I believe we would probably be better without adding the events.

Just as a starting point for discussion, the following 5 events were already suggested in the "Changes to the Weekly Competition Website" thread:
Master Pyraminx
Redi Cube
Fisher Cube
Mirror Blocks
4x4x4 Fewest Moves

*In your response, please make clear the events that you wish to see added.*


----------



## bubbagrub (Nov 19, 2018)

I'd like to propose Domino cube (2x3x3)

(Full disclosure: my reason is that I want to learn how to do domino reduction really well for FMC, and figure that getting good at actually solving dominoes can't hurt...)


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 19, 2018)

I am really pro adding Redi, neutral to Master Praminx (I dont want to buy one tho) and con adding all the other stuff.
While Redi is indeed a lot like pyraminx, it is still different in terms of methods and "algs".

My reasons against the other stuff: They are either just a 3x3 mod (Which makes it just come down to who has the best cube and 3x3 skills and a bit of practice) or way too long and boring to do.

tl,dr: Pro Redi


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 20, 2018)

Redi cube. I don't own one but I'd get one if I could compete in it every week. So yeah, I vote for Redi Cube. Also 8x8 and 9x9 would be awesome. But either a Mo3 or just one solve.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 20, 2018)

All the events that you put except 4x4 fewest moves woul be nice. 2x2x3 and 2x3x3 would also be nice.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 20, 2018)

Face-Turning Octahedron? 
4x4x4 Fewest Moves is a crazy prospect as well!


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 20, 2018)

I vote for Master Pyraminx and Redi Cube.


----------



## bradleysampson (Nov 20, 2018)

4x4 Fewest Moves for sure.


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 20, 2018)

All proposed 5 events, with 2x2x2 One-handed, 4x4x4 one-handed and 2x2x2 Fewest Moves


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 20, 2018)

I am for 4x4 FMC


----------



## Nikhil Soares (Nov 20, 2018)

I vote for the Redi Cube and something different like a Non cubic events relay or Side events relay including the Megaminx, pyraminx, skewb, square 1 and clock and even the minx relay ( Megaminx, pyraminx and skewb) Also, I’m trying not to be against any specific event but I think that the big cubes are overpowering the competition. There are four big cubes and four additional big cube relays. This total of eight events can give a person a huge amount of points by just practising one kind of cube. I would rather suggest adding more than 2 events and removing the 2-5 and 2-6 relays. Let the side events get an equal opportunity.


----------



## Krerey (Nov 20, 2018)

I’m all for the redi cube! I used to be very into speedsolving it, and I think adding it would get me back into it and it would be interesting to see the results!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 20, 2018)

FMC BLD


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 20, 2018)

2x2 FMC


----------



## leudcfa (Nov 20, 2018)

Redi cube, master pyraminx and 4x4x4 fmc!


----------



## DhruvA (Nov 21, 2018)

Big cubes OH, Redi Cube and Ivy cube


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 21, 2018)

+0.1 for 444 FMC. (I wouldn't actually have time to participate in this regularly, though. Participation rate likely to be low in general?)

(Would like to see master pyraminx added but I don't have the puzzle so my vote here shouldn't count.)



Julio974 said:


> All proposed 5 events, with 2x2x2 One-handed, 4x4x4 one-handed and 2x2x2 Fewest Moves


−1 for 2OH and 2FMC because we already have two events where people who are good at 222 dominate; we don't need two more.
+1 for 4OH.



Nikhil Soares said:


> I think that the big cubes are overpowering the competition. There are four big cubes and four additional big cube relays. This total of eight events can give a person a huge amount of points by just practising one kind of cube. I would rather suggest adding more than 2 events and removing the 2-5 and 2-6 relays.


Agree with removing 2-5 and 2-6 relays, even though I really like big cubes.


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 21, 2018)

Ok, my votes changes to:
Master Pyraminx
Redi Cube
Ivy Cube
Mirror Cube Blindfolded no inspection (if we add a 3x3 mod, at least give it a better change)
4x4x4 OH
Removal of 2-5 and 2-6 relays


----------



## CubicOreo (Nov 21, 2018)

I’m in favor of adding master pyraminx and redi cube.

Also, I think adding the minx relay (megaminx, pyraminx, skewb) would be a good idea.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 22, 2018)

DhruvA said:


> Big cubes OH, Redi Cube and Ivy cube





Julio974 said:


> Ok, my votes changes to:
> Master Pyraminx
> Redi Cube
> Ivy Cube
> ...


Ivy cube would be cool! I vote for that as well.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 22, 2018)

All of them! Especially bringing back 4x4 FMC


----------



## Nikhil Soares (Nov 24, 2018)

CubicOreo said:


> I’m in favor of adding master pyraminx and redi cube.
> 
> Also, I think adding the minx relay (megaminx, pyraminx, skewb) would be a good idea.


Yeah even I prefer a variety of non cubic events


----------



## LightFlame_ (Nov 24, 2018)

Ivy cube is really fun and cool, but I have yet to see any notation, as it's very intuitive to solve. So I don't know how you would be to scramble it.


----------



## MCuber (Nov 24, 2018)

Bring Back 4x4 FMC!


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 24, 2018)

Note that weekly comp should be something that is easily doable in a week and not consuming half a day guys...


----------



## nms777 (Nov 27, 2018)

4x4x4 OH
2x2x3
2x3x3
master kilominx

4x4x4 FMC and master pyraminx are great ideas too but I wouldn't compete in them.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 27, 2018)

I support Redi Cube and Master Pyraminx. Ivy Cube would be cool too, even if it is just another short event. I think you're generally more likely to get higher participation in smaller events because they're fast and easy to do.

4x4 FMC would be cool, but I've personally always had more interest in smaller FMC events (and I probably wouldn't actually compete in 4x4 FMC due to hardly having time to do 3x3 FMC every week). 2x2 FMC would probably end up pretty trivial, but I think near-optimal results would almost always be humanly doable in a relatively short amount of time. Maybe a 20 minute time limit for 2x2 or Pyraminx (without tips) FMC?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 27, 2018)

I would have to agree with @DGCubes and @ichcubegerne in regards to making some/most of the new events shorter events, and not time consuming ones like 4x4 FMC, due to almost not having enough time in a week to compete in all the events that are already there, especially if 3x3 MBLD and 3x3 FMC are being considered for Mo3, which for anyone wanting to compete in all events is going to have a hard time doing the MBLD and FMC as it is, let alone adding Mo3's to them and 4x4 FMC on top of that.

I think that Master Pyraminx is one of the best options, due to it taking a little longer then normal Pyra, and yet still providing enough challenge to make it fun, and also not as trivial as Ivy cube or Redi cube, which for adding Redi, I am not completely against, but it is a pretty trivial event, and for the time of adding it as an event (getting scrambles, creating space etc.) I am not certain if that is the best use of time. But this is just my 2 cents worth of thought. : )


----------



## m24816 (Nov 27, 2018)

I am for 4x4 OH, a minx relay (megaminx, pyraminx, and skewb), and Master Pyraminx since it isn't trivial, yet doesn't take a long time. I also agree with the removal of 2-5 and 2-6 relays, because they are so similar to the other relays.


----------



## SM cubing (Nov 28, 2018)

Proposal: literally doing the rubiks cube, as In You have to use a rubiks brand


----------



## DhruvA (Dec 2, 2018)

Maybe change 3x3 FMC format to mean of 3.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2018)

This phase is now closed. There were only two events that met the minimum criteria of 9 recommendations: Redi Cube and Master Pyraminx.

I will open poll threads for those two events today.

The poll threads will be open for 3 weeks, until December 24. The poll will be worded such that an upvote implies that the voter BOTH wants the event added AND intends to compete in it if possible, while a downvote implies that the voter specifically does not want the event added. At that point, any event that receives at least 18 upvotes (10% of the weekly average of participants) AND ALSO has more upvotes than downvotes will be eligible to be added to the competition.

For anyone who is disappointed because their favorite event did not make the cut, we'll probably have another poll next year; perhaps you can try again then.


----------

